# Posting Hiking Images to the Gallery



## Greg (Mar 30, 2004)

Below are some instructions for how to create albums within your personal gallery and how to upload photos.


Log in if you are not already
Click on the Gallery link on the left hand side of the menu bar at the top of the forums.
Click on the My Albums link.
Click Create a New Album.
Assign an *Album Name* and *Album Description* and click *Create a New Album*.
Click the *Upload Photos* link, from the *ACTIONS* column for your newly created album.
Select the photos you wish to upload from your computer by clicking the *Browse...* buttons. You can upload up to six images at a time.
From the *Add Photos* page, you can assign a title, description, and keywords for each photo. Click *Process* when complete.
A few comments about the AlpineZone Member Galleries:
Please only upload images that fit the theme of the AlpineZone.com Website, i.e. skiing and hiking in the Northeastern U.S. Images that do not fit this theme may be deleted.
Please keep your gallery organized by creating and appropriately titling albums. Feel free to create a single "Miscellaneous" album to contain random images that you might like to post in the forums. You can move photos between albums by clicking "Edit Photo".
You can quickly highlight and copy the BB Code provided under each photo and paste it into a forum post in order to embed the image in the thread. Please do not embed full-sized images.
Each user will be allowed to post up to 50 MB of photos. It's a good practice to resize your files using an image editor on your computer to a reasonable size for posting on the Web before uploading. 800x600 or 1024x768 pixels are good sizes to aim for. Doing so will also decrease the file size tremendously which will allow you to upload many more photos than if you were to upload full-size images directly from your camera or scanner.
As always, if you are having any trouble using the Gallery, please start a thread in the Site Feedback & Help Forum. Enjoy!


----------

